# Imagine seeing this in your rearview mirror



## RoseMaree (Sep 14, 2018)

Ever forget a really large Halloween decoration is in your garage? That is what happened here.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Did you have a momentary "argh, what the..."


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Way too funny.


----------



## RoseMaree (Sep 14, 2018)

ozaz said:


> Did you have a momentary "argh, what the..."


Yes


----------



## RoseMaree (Sep 14, 2018)

hallowicked said:


> Way too funny.


It's funny now. At the time it freaked me out. Lol


----------



## Cousin It (Jan 17, 2020)

Scariest thing to see is my husbands evil criminally insane spawns of Satan's family


----------

